# SLOVAKIA | Railways



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

ianto said:


> http://noviny.joj.sk/z-domova-zilin...a-slovensku-budu-jazdit-poschodove-vlaky.html


You can see there also manufacturing of new loco class 381:










BTW, this is how new DMUs class 860 will look like:


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

*Slovakian company ZOS Vrútky will supply 12 Class 860 three-car inter-regional diesel motor units (DMUs) to national rail passenger transport operator ZSSK, under a €53m contract.*


*The new 140kmph model is powered by 400kW MAN* engines with Voith transmission and the units will have *177 second-class seats plus space for bicycles, prams and luggage.*

The Class 860 will partly be based on six Class 840 two-car GTW 2/6 DMUs delivered in 2003 by a consortium consisting of Stadler and ZOS Vrútky.


The DMUs will be delivered in 2010-15 for use on 


Humenné - Presov - Kosice - Humenné services 
Nové Zámky to Leopoldov and Prievidza.

seems that similar trains is delivered this year to BiH but in Slovakian case trains are over 50% home made


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

*Some modernisation plans*










Black (and bold) - already modernised
Red, orange and blue - to be modernised until 2016
Green - to be modernised until 2020

*Further explanation:*
Red - upgrade on 160 km/h, but it's no way possible tu upgrade also the last stretches close to the Czech and Polish borders until 2016
Orange - replacement of old security equipment with ETCS, which will probably allow speed 160 km/h on majority of this corridor
Blue - there are no information about scale of the modernisation of this line

Green - complex upgrade on 160 - 200 km/h, but again it's impossible to complete it whole until 2020


----------



## Yury (Dec 1, 2005)

Qwert said:


> ŽOS Vrútky will built also 5 new first class coaches for elite trains Ampeer with maximal speed 200 km/h.


what is this Ampeer train? Is it already in operation and on which lines? Does it really reach the speed of 200 km/h or is it 160 max? Thanks


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Yury said:


> what is this Ampeer train? Is it already in operation and on which lines? Does it really reach the speed of 200 km/h or is it 160 max? Thanks


Ampeer is a coach not entire train and yes, it's already in operation on ICs on line Bratislava - Žilina - Košice. (Check e.g. here.) The coach is 200 km/h ready, but officially it's approved for 160 km/h only. But it doesn't really matter because the highest allowed speed on Slovak railways is for now only 140 km/h.

Actually, this year regular operation in speed 160 km/h will be finally introduced on first approximately 100 km line between Bratislava and Nové Mesto nad Váhom which is part of the main railway Bratislava - Košice. First locomotive class 350 was already equipped with ETCS which is necessary for regular operation in 160 km/h on the modernised lines and more will come.










BTW, there will be also lines for 200 km/h when modernisation of Bratislava - Košice line will reach central and eastern Slovakia, but we have to wait for about 10 years.


----------



## Yury (Dec 1, 2005)

all right, thanks Qwert!


----------



## billy001 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi, it would be nice if you could join this thread and attach pictures of examples of different solutions for helping disabled persons to board the train. 

Barrier-free transport for the disabled - wheelchair lifts


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

This is after several decades the first new railway tunnel in Slovakia. Its length is 1775 m and it will be ready for operation in 200 km/h. It's located near Trenčín.

Tunnel Turecký vrch:


















































IC Šariš with castle Beckov in the background which is close to the tunnel:









Surces: www.dialnice.info and zeleznica.railnet.sk


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

*ZSSK double decker*

- bi-system variant


----------



## Iwan (Nov 6, 2005)

Cabview loco 350 014-7 with EC275 Slovan Breclav (CZ) - Bratislava (SK)


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Since March 2012 approximately 100 km long railway Nr. 131 Bratislava - Dunajská Streda - Komárno will be operated by private railway operator - Czech based RegioJet. It's the first breach of the monopoly of state-owned passenger railway operator ZSSK. They will require 10% less subsidies from state while they will double number of connections (a train every 60 min. and in peak time every 30 min.) and shorten travel time. They will use probably Bombardier Talent DMUs wit A/C and Wi-Fi.










Private operators will also enter long distance services. Next years here will be private overnight train from Košice to Prague by Wagon Service Travel and probably soon also private ICs from Žilina to Prague by RegioJet.









http://www.regiojet.cz/


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Regio Jet in Czech Rep. - Siemens Desiro


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

^^In Slovakia they will use Talents by Bombardier though.


----------



## Name user 1 (Feb 13, 2011)

*EMJ 671*


----------



## Name user 1 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Main railway corridor Va. U/C Trencin - upgrading to 160km/h*


----------



## Snowlenin (Sep 9, 2011)

This is new trains 671 in Ostrava-Vítkovice


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

^^The link is wrong, here is the picture:


----------



## Snowlenin (Sep 9, 2011)

and yet here I wanted to photograph the first Slovak 381http://http://www.zeleznicny.net/modules/xcgal/displayimage.php?pid=13172&album=151&pos=0&pcat=-1


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Snowlenin said:


> and yet here I wanted to photograph the first Slovak 381http://http://www.zeleznicny.net/modules/xcgal/displayimage.php?pid=13172&album=151&pos=0&pcat=-1


The link is not correct again, but thank you for your interest. Here are photos of ZSSK 381.001 locomotive from site www.zeleznicny.net


























Czech 380 to the left and Slovak 381 to the right:


----------



## Name user 1 (Feb 13, 2011)

*DMUs class 860

























Upgrading to 160km/h







































*


----------



## Name user 1 (Feb 13, 2011)

*DMUs class 860*

























*Upgrading to 160km/h*


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

www.railpage.net

Compared to EMU 671:

















New DMU 861 in testing operation. The roof is not in final state yet:
















www.railtrains.sk

Second loco class 381 will be soon completed:








www.zeleznicny.net


----------



## caicoo (Apr 27, 2007)

first three of nine DMU Bombardier Talent for private transport company Regiojet, which will operate these units between Bratislava and Dunajska Streda


----------



## mishu88 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello! Very nice topic with useful information! But could you please tell me the lines where operates CRW (Central Railways) or Bryntin Rail CZ with Bo-Bo ex-CFR locomotives? I am a Romanian railfan and I like to find out some information about these locos.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## caicoo (Apr 27, 2007)

construction update - new rail tunnel "Turkish Hill" on the main corridor


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

This is one of the last trains which used old railway beneath Turecký hill:








http://www.zeleznicny.net/modules/xcgal/displayimage.php?pid=16438

And today the tunnel was officially opened for traffic, for now on one track only. It's the first new railway tunnel after 66 years. This is the very first train which went through the tunnel:








http://www.railtrains.sk/modules/xcgal/displayimage.php?pid=7497


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Opposite entrance of the tunnel:









http://www.zeleznicny.net/modules/xcgal/displayimage.php?pid=16440









http://www.zeleznicny.net/modules/xcgal/displayimage.php?pid=16441


----------



## 3737 (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome tunnel , why are they only using 1 track in the tunnel ? Except for the powerelines above the track it looks finnished.


----------



## JoFMO (Nov 3, 2008)

Where is it located?


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

3737 said:


> Awesome tunnel , why are they only using 1 track in the tunnel ? Except for the powerelines above the track it looks finnished.


The tunnel is pretty much completed, but only on track is connected to adjacent railway. I think this picture explains it. Until today the old track was used, now they switched traffic to new track in the tunnel and they started to dismantle the old track. When dismantled, there will be space to connect also second track to adjacent railway.












JoFMO said:


> Where is it located?


Here: http://maps.google.sk/?ll=48.782862,17.860336&spn=0.023386,0.066047&t=h&z=15


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

What's the point of not opening up both tracks from the very beginning?


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

I suppose to leave a rail connection to the old line, so as it can be dismantled using work trains instead of road vehicles. That's what I understand from Qwert's last post.

Some infos I found on that tunnel: length 1.8 km, max depth 100 m, side tunnel around 250 m in length for safety, located around in the middle of the main tunnel.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Then I suppose there's not that much traffic on that line.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

KingNick said:


> Then I suppose there's not that much traffic on that line.


Not necessarily... Depends on how long the single track section is. A well-
managed single track line with enough sidings can easily accommodate 50+
trains per day, and much more if well equipped. As far as I can see, it was double
track before the tunnel digging started, taken back to single track during
the works, and will go back to double track once the works are over. They would
not have bothered digging a double track tunnek if the line traffic, existing
or potential, would not justify it.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

50+ trains per day is nothing that I would consider a lot of traffic and that was my point. If you already got more traffic than one line could handle, you would never build in such a bottleneck and rather deal with the dismantling issue.

Anyhow: Great to see Slovakia investing in their railway network. Europe needs these investments and especially EE as they're still lagging behind.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

In St. Gallen (CH) there was a railroad section with 3tph per direction (so 6tph) on a single a largely single track railroad.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

A short (~5 km, some times up to around 10 km) single track section on an otherwise double track line can handle around 5 trains per hour per direction if they travel in batches (like on the Zürich-Lucerne line).


----------



## Valsinarb (Jul 7, 2008)

beautiful pics qwert! i am going to slovakia in the middle of august, so i am now even more looking forward to get back home 

but for me it was always a mystery why the modernisation of the track from bratislava to nove mesto (or i do not know till which city) is set for maximum speed 160km/h. In western europe speed of trains start at 180km/h to 300km/h german ICE. But even regional trains travel 180km/h and more. And we are making total modernisation, which takes several years (I remember it started about 7-8 years ago when I was traveling from Trencin to BA for studies) to reach speed of 160km/h??? That means that in lets say 15 years, when we realize that we should follow the civilized world, we will make new modernisation?


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Valsinarb said:


> beautiful pics qwert! i am going to slovakia in the middle of august, so i am now even more looking forward to get back home
> 
> but for me it was always a mystery why the modernisation of the track from bratislava to nove mesto (or i do not know till which city) is set for maximum speed 160km/h. In western europe speed of trains start at 180km/h to 300km/h german ICE. But even regional trains travel 180km/h and more. And we are making total modernisation, which takes several years (I remember it started about 7-8 years ago when I was traveling from Trencin to BA for studies) to reach speed of 160km/h??? That means that in lets say 15 years, when we realize that we should follow the civilized world, we will make new modernisation?


 Actually, there are still some busy lines, wherere trains operate about 100-120 km/h at many stretches, like Nice-Marseille, even magnificient 320 kmh TGVs slow down to that speed.


----------



## eminencia (Apr 8, 2007)

Valsinarb said:


> beautiful pics qwert! i am going to slovakia in the middle of august, so i am now even more looking forward to get back home
> 
> but for me it was always a mystery why the modernisation of the track from bratislava to nove mesto (or i do not know till which city) is set for maximum speed 160km/h. In western europe speed of trains start at 180km/h to 300km/h german ICE. But even regional trains travel 180km/h and more. And we are making total modernisation, which takes several years (I remember it started about 7-8 years ago when I was traveling from Trencin to BA for studies) to reach speed of 160km/h??? That means that in lets say 15 years, when we realize that we should follow the civilized world, we will make new modernisation?


Actually modernisation of Bratislava-Košice corridor is carried out to high standard. Track is suitable for 160 with very few exceptions (to 140 and in one case to 100 km/h) and does the job for such a small country. I expect the IC trains to cover the distance in 3:30 once the modernisation is finished. True problem lies in painfully slow pace of modernisation I dont expect it to be finished before 2030.


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)

Something from Slovakia:


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Global Rail News:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/2014/09/17/pendolinos-to-cut-journey-times-between-prague-and-kosice/
> 
> *Pendolinos to cut journey times between Prague and Kosice*
> 17 SEP, 2014
> ...


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/.../view/zssk-seeks-locomotives-and-coaches.html
> 
> *ZSSK seeks locomotives and coaches*
> 11 Oct 2014
> ...


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Which translates into them wanting more Class 381 locos?


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Slovakian Railways will be without charge for pensioners above the age of 62, students under 26 and children. http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/7373349/fico-slubil-vlaky-zadarmo-od-novembra-ale-mozu-byt-na-etapy.html

Passengers from those groups won't have to pay any charge in the second class carriages in the whole Slovakia. This will be valid for also for all EU citizens that fall under the mentioned categories.

This should apply to all trains that are getting subsidies from the government, thus also the private trains from RegioJet or other companies. It should not apply to the IC trains. The passengers should be able to get their free ticket at the stations. The measure should come in force from November 17.

The costs are estimated at some € 13 mln.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/passenger/single-view/view/slovakia-funds-free-rail-travel.html
> 
> *Slovakia funds free rail travel*
> 12 Nov 2014
> ...


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

This December two private operators are going to start offering their services in Slovakia. Regiojet will operate ICs between Bratislava and Košice 3 times a day in both directions. It is already operating on Košice - Prague international line.

Regiojet's Vectron being tested on line Bratislava - Košice:


























Its service on the line Košice - Prague will offer also LEO Express. This is its EMU after finishing test ride to Košice:










Current service between Košice and Prague operated together by Slovak and Czech national carriers will be upgraded by introducing ČD's tilting Pendolino units. (No photos yet.)



Siemens was testing brand new Railjet unit (which will be delivered to ČD) in Slovakia although they won't be in regular use in Slovakia in close future.


































Meanwhile ZSSK receives 9 new double-deck EMUs...










...and 20 DMUs which will join already purchased fleet of 10 double-deck EMUs, 10 double-deck push-pull train sets and 12 DMUs made by the same manufacturers.


















*All photos are from www.railtrains.sk/*


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

CD starts to operate one Pendolino on Praha (CZ) - Košice (SK) route since today. It should be the fastest service between the two cities (some 700 km) with 7 hours and 31 minutes. Pendolino is not allowed to use the tilting in Slovakia. The max speed is 120 km/h between Žilina - Košice.

http://www.etrend.sk/firmy/cesky-supervlak-pendolino-ide-do-kosic-pred-rokmi-zo-slovenska-usiel.html

RegioJet operates the same route as well. RegioJet starts to operate also Bratislava - Košice route since today.

Leo Express also operates one train on the Praha - Košice relation.

This means that on the Slovakian part of the route there are 4 different companies. ČD, SD, RegioJet, Leo Express.


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Surel said:


> CD starts to operate one Pendolino on Praha (CZ) - Košice (SK) route since today. It should be the fastest service between the two cities (some 700 km) with 7 hours and 31 minutes. Pendolino is not allowed to use the tilting in Slovakia. The max speed is 120 km/h between Žilina - Košice.
> 
> http://www.etrend.sk/firmy/cesky-supervlak-pendolino-ide-do-kosic-pred-rokmi-zo-slovenska-usiel.html
> 
> ...


ČD and ZSSK operate all international trains in joint venture. It is possible to say there are 4 operators also on Czech part of Praha - Košice line, because there are operated also ZSSK's train sets.

Anyway, I hope this Pendolino's international service will last a longer then previous service on Prague - Bratislava line.


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

For railway enthusiasts here are videos from locomotive cabin of regular fast train Bratislava - Košice in real time. For now there are only two parts available, but it seems there will be released more.

Section Bratislava - Trnava
http://www.teraz.sk/slovensko/vlaky-tablettv-slow-bratislava-trnava/129393-clanok.html

Section Trnava - Trečnín
http://www.teraz.sk/slovensko/unikatny-videoprojekt-trencin-trnava/130344-clanok.html

If you don't have time to watch both videos, the second one is more interesting. The videos contain also notes about interesting objects on the line and around the line (in Slovak, but most of them is understandable for everyone).


----------



## Richard_P (Jan 2, 2014)

Meanwhile Žilina - Košice can be seen here:


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

Why are Slovak running speeds so slow?


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

Can you give us any example of a section with a low running speed that doesn't make sense to you and you have to ask about it?


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, that the Pendolino, on most of its route through Slovakia can't use tilt and will only travel at 120 km/h seems quite obvious, surely?


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Sopomon said:


> Well, that the Pendolino, on most of its route through Slovakia can't use tilt and will only travel at 120 km/h seems quite obvious, surely?


My opinion is this: ČD and ZSSK are trying to use Pendolino on various lines in Slovakia, but they have never succeeded. It is possible Pendolino service will be terminated this or next year. Pendolino cannot use tilt in Slovakia, because it requires complete assessment of the line. Railways authorities must be sure it is safe in every single curve. That would cost quite some money and it would be waste of money because there's no guarantee Pendolino will be there for long time. Also, only one train in both directions per day is served by Pendolino, so it would be quite ineffective.

Another issue is that the line Žillina - Košice is not modernised yet and current signalling cannot (legally) handle higher speed than 120 km/h. Therefore even if Pendolino was allowed to use tilt in Slovakia, it would still be limited by this maximum speed. This issue also limits possible time saving in connection with tilt.

The only real solution is modernisation of Žilina - Košice line, but that will take years.


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

*More videos*

Cabin view video of line Trenčín - Žilina:
http://www.teraz.sk/slovensko/videoprojekt-tablettv-zilina-trencin/131512-clanok.html











Cabin view video of line Zvolen - Vrútky this line contains 22 tunnels including the longest tunnel in Slovakia - Čremošniansky tunnel, 4 698 m long:
http://www.teraz.sk/slovensko/unikatny-videoprojekt-dnes-vas-caka/132252-clanok.html


















Here is the same line backwards i.e. Vrútky - Zvolen:
http://www.teraz.sk/slovensko/unikatny-videoprojekt-reverzne-vrutky-zv/133761-clanok.html


----------



## Nordic20T (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a question about ŽSR coaches. In which time period was the so called "Adidas" design used? See this pic of the Roco H0 scale model:









Note: This pic is taken from the Roco website. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Cannot open the link.


----------



## Nordic20T (Sep 28, 2011)

^^
Thanks for the info, I changed it. So any idea when this design was used?


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Nordic20T said:


> I have a question about ŽSR coaches. In which time period was the so called "Adidas" design used? See this pic of the Roco H0 scale model:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This colour design was introduced sometimes in 1990's, but despite searching I don't know when exactly. It was already pretty much non-existent in the beginning of 2000's. Current design was introduced in 2006.


----------



## Nordic20T (Sep 28, 2011)

^^
Thanks a lot for your help! 
According to the data on vagonweb.cz it has to appear sometimes between 1996 and 1999 and disappears between 2001 and 2003. Unfortunately there are some periods missing.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Railway Gazette:


ZSSK annuled this tender as no producer was able to lay a satisfying offer and they are further not willing to renegotiate. Lowest offer was 78.4m for 16 locos, which was too high for ZSSK.

http://www.railcolor.net/index.php?nav=1405330&id=7828&action=dview


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)

The legendary High Tatras tram – the Comet:


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)

Diesel locomotives class 751, Rožňava





Steam locomotive 477.013 Parrot from Poprad to Kežmarok, High Tatras


----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## mikoCZ (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## indie kid (May 25, 2013)

trains by Juraj Potanko, on Flickr


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Aerial photos showing progress of modernisation of the line Bratislava - Žilina.

First 3 photos are from Trenčín, 4th one is from Púchov and the last one is new overpass between Púchov and Žilina.



Ali18 said:


> Trenčín 13.4.2016:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Another batch of photos by Ali18:



Ali18 said:


> Ďakujem!
> 
> Doplním ešte niekoľko fotiek z úseku medzi TN a PU:
> 
> ...


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Modernisation of railway through Trenčín is nowadays the most photogenic railway project in Slovakia, so here are some photos.



beardie said:


> Od kamoša z balona


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...a-kosice-inter-city-services.html?channel=524
> 
> *ZSSK revives Bratislava - Košice intercity services*
> Monday, October 10, 2016
> ...


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

^^Just a little correction, they will run via Žilina of course, not Zvolen.

There are also interesting news concerning modernisation of railways. Slovakia is going to modernise two sections of railway from Bratislava to Czech Republic (Brno - Prague). Section Devínska Nová Ves - Malacky (20.6 km) with speed limit 200 km/h and section Kúty - CZ border (6.6 km) with speed limit 160 km/h, together 27.2 km. The works should be completed sometimes by 2020. There will be about 20 km unmodernised gap between these two sections with maximum speed mostly 140 km/h, but it is not impossible  government will find some money for that section too.

This railway is used by international trains Prague - Bratislava - Budapest. This will be the first 200 km/h railway in Slovakia as well as the first this fast section on line Prague - Bratislava - Budapest.

I have no source of this information in English, sorry.


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

^^^^

Wait, ZSSK cancelled all trains from Bratislava to Kosice or just specifically Intercity-ranked trains while continuing to operate slower services?


----------



## suasion (Sep 7, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

No this is a southern route. ZSSK had an almost hourly service via Poprad during the summer. Nice journey it is too.


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

We are talking about northern corridor via Žilina and Poprad. There is also southern corridor, but there are no direct trains Bratislava - Košice, you have to change in Zvolen. In the past there were also direct fast trains via Zvolen, but they weren't really used for travelling between Bratislava and Košice, because northern route, which is and was operated also by ICs, is much faster.


Until January this year ZSSK operated both Inter-City trains (faster with fewer stops) and fast trains (slower, more stops, depart every two hours). IC trains were operated commercially without subsidies, fast trains are operated with state subsidies. There are also private IC trains operated by Regiojet, which were competing with ZSSK, these still operate.

In the January ZSSK terminated its IC services on Bratislava - Žilina - Košice route, because they were not profitable and continued only with subsidised fast trains. The private Regiojet continues operating its ICs.

Starting from December this year ZSSK is resuming its IC service on Bratislava - Žilina - Košice route, although in smaller scale than before - just two pairs of trains in both directions. Regiojet also continues its IC service.


----------



## chuckw2010 (Jun 6, 2010)

*New main train station in Bratislava...*

I was just wondering anyone has information on a new trains station such what it will look like etc in Bratislava. I know they are planning it.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

From flickr:

*Line 173 Červená skala - Margecany | ZSSK type 754 | 4.10.2018*

754 072-7 REx 1782 Geravy Dobšinská Ľadová Jaskyňa 04.10.2018 by Ivan Kamensky, on Flickr

*Train route S65, Bratislava-Petržalka station | ZSSK type 671 | 5.6.2018*

671.012 ZSSK by Horehronec, on Flickr

*Line 183 Štrbské Pleso - Poprad-Tatry, station Štrbské Pleso | ex ZSSK type 420 (EMU 89.0), now historical vehicle | 21.9.2018*

ČSD 420.959 ● Štrbské Pleso ● 21.09.2018 by Michal Plíhal, on Flickr

*Line 180 Žilina - Košice | ZSSK type 383 | 10.9.2018*

Cargo Vectron? by Peter Nikmon, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Line 185 Poprad-Tatry - Plaveč | ZSSK type 840 | 26.8.2017*

Suchozemský delfín by Peter Nikmon, on Flickr

*Line 180 Žilina - Košice, station Poprad | ZSSK type 163 and ex ČD type 451 (special ride, never in regular use in Slovakia) | 21.4.2017*

ZSSK 163 110 and ČD 451 04+ 045 spotted in Poprad by Trainspotter LGs, on Flickr

*Line 930 Čermeľ - Aplinka (Košice heritage railway) | Type U29 "Krutwig" | 3.7.2018
*
The railway runs through forests in the Čermeľ valley throughout R1003566 Košice Children's Railwy by Recliner, on Flickr

*Line 170 Zvolen - Vrútky | ZSSK type 813+913.111 | 4.9.2017*

ZSSK 813+913.111 by Rado, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

BHT said:


> ZSSK announced tender for new vehicles for High Tatras. These will be all bimodal, what will allow them to run on all Tatra electric railway network (but primary will operate on Tatranská Štrba - Štrbské Pleso rack railway).
> Demanded are 1 multifunctional locomotive and 5 low-floor EMUs with length 32 - 36 m, capacity at least 160 pax and equipped by air condition, WiFi, informational systems etc. Deliveries are due between 2 - 3 years after signing of contract (with Stadler, of course).


So it's confirmed that vehicles will be supplied by Stadler, delivery is scheduled for 2022.




























Source: Stadler


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

New fronted GTW's ?


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

It's a tailor made, but concept of vehicles is based on Abeh 2/6 units for Transports Montreux–Vevey–Riviera.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Since yesterday, new timetable is valid, so here are some news/changes:

*New connections, travel time improvements*

- New InterCity (IC) train operates between Košice and Vienna (via Bratislava hlavná stanica, Nové mesto and Petržalka stations). Travel time Bratislava - Košice (445km) using this train is 4h 36m. 










 _InterCity train (right) first time in Vienna (Hauptbahnhof) Source_

- Travel time on Rýchlik (R, "fast") trains between Bratislava and Košice is 10 minutes shorter (5h 40m)

- New railjet xpress (RJX) runs once a day from Bratislava hlavná stanica via Petržalka, Vienna, Salzburg and Inssbruck to Zürich. 










_railjet (Siemens Viaggio Comfort) of ÖBB during presentation ride in Bratislava-Petržalka sattion. Source_

- New pair of SuperCity (SC, called also "Pendolino") trains is added on Prague - Košice route. Travel time is now 32 - 50 minutes shorter.

- One pair of EuroCity (EC) train Prague - Bratislava is extended to/from Nové Zámky.

- Travel time from Kiev to Košice is more than 2 hours shorter, in other direction it's 3 and half hour.

- After 16 years, passenger trains will resume on Zvolen - Šahy (74km) line. Since 2 January 2019, total 20 new trains will operate during weekdays. (Resuming during weekend is also possible)








_Presentation train ride with Minister for transport, in 16 years abandoned Dudince station. Source_

*Rolling stock*

- Commuter trains (Os) between Žilina and Trenčín will be served only by 671 double-deck EMUs.

- In summer 2019, first of 21 ordered DMUs type 861 will begin operation on Zvolen - Lučenec - Fiľakovo line.

_Older DMU type 861. In ZSSK fleet are already 32 of them _Photo by Peter Nikmon, on Flickr

- During next year, supplying of new/modernized carriages type Bmpz and Bmz will continue. These will operate mainly on Ex trains Žilina - Prague, later also on Bratislava - Košice trains 










_2nd class carriage type Bmpz. Source_

*Another*
Revealing of new ZSSK website is planned for spring, however, in use are already new e-shop and app "Ideme vlakom" (_We travel by train)_








_







_
_Sample of new ZSSK e-shop and app_


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Fresh photo of IC Košice - Vienna in Austria just outside Bratislava.









https://www.railpage.net/fotografie...1xzspSPzo85hrOyEYBBH65Y13HQGzHJWaFVBqOI2CnQZc


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Bratislava S-trains route S25, Line 113 Zohor - Záhorská Ves | ZSSK type 812 | 23.8.2018*

ZSSK 812.040 by KORA-362, on Flickr

*Line 180 Žilina - Košice, near Štrba | RegioJet type 162 | 5.10.2018*

IMG_00231931_2018-10-05 by huerz, on Flickr

*Line 180 Žilina - Košice, near Košice | ZSSK type 671 (Škoda CityElefant) | 20.3.2018*

ZSSK 671 002 / 971 002 - Košice by Finn Møller, on Flickr

*Bratislava main station | 6.10.2018*

Bratislava (main) railway station [DSC04914] by Seppo Uusitupa, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Line 180 Žilina - Košice, between Štrba and Lučivná | ZSSK type 383 (Siemens Vectron) | 27.10.2018*

Pýcha národného dopravcu by Peter Nikmon, on Flickr

*Line 122 Trenčianska Teplá - Trenčianske Teplice (Trenčín electric railway, "TREŽ"), Trenčianska Teplá station | Type EMU 46 (now, after modernization, type 411) | 1983*

TREŽ by Robert Kubica, on Flickr

*Line 170 Zvolen - Vrútky, near Dolný Harmanec | ZSSK type 757 | 5.1.2015*

757015, Zr1849, Dolný Harmanec, 5. 1. 2015 by Tomáš Sliačan, on Flickr

*Line 123 Trenčianska Teplá - Vlársky Priesmyk (border with Czechia), near Horné Srnie | Arriva type 845 | 7.3.2016*

Carpathian express | 845.001 | Arriva | Ex 1093 | Vlársky průsmyk - Horné Srnie by Martin Mačanga, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Line 182 Tatranská Štrba - Štrbské Pleso (rack railway) | ZSSK (that time ŽSR) type 405 | 7.8.2002*

2002-08-07 Cogway by beranekp, on Flickr

*Line 174 Brezno - Tisovec (Tisovec rack railway) | Loco no. 4296 | 7.5.2016
*
4296 Zbojska 07.05.16 by Bahnbilder von W. + H. Brutzer, on Flickr

*Line 112 Zohor - Plavecké Podhradie, near Sološnica | ZSSK type 813+913 | 13.10.2018*

Predposledný deň prevádzky by Peter Nikmon, on Flickr

*ZSSK type 813+913 interior | 7.7.2018*

Ladovy expres (Ice expres train) in Dobsinska ladova jaskyna train station, Slovakia by Govisity.com, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Type 425 (Stadler GTW) | Line 183, Veľký Slavkov | 21.1.2019*

**425.956-0 Velký Slavkov 21.1.2019 by David Knap, on Flickr

*







 Type 480 (Stadler Flirt) | Line 180, Poprad-Tatry | 6.1.2019*
LEO 480 001 spotted in Poprad - Tatry by Trainspotter LGs, on Flickr









*Type 671 (Škoda CityElefant) | Bratislava S-bahn route S50, Line 120, Trnava | 16.12.2018*

Zssk 671 019-8 bei Trnava / SK by 143 321-8, on Flickr









*Type 928 (**Düwag/LHB/AEG) | Line 173, Telgárt | 15.1.2019*
928.304, Sv 30016 by marekbauko, on Flickr









*Type 405 (SLM Winterthur) | Line 182, Štrbské Pleso | 4.1.2019*

ZSSK 405.935+905.935 by Rado Mojžiš, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Some latest news:

*ZSSK has published Q1 2019 results*

- Total 7.2% growth of passengers compared to Q1 2018 (18.510 vs 17.262 million).
- +4.6% of train kilometers
- +6.8% passengers carried by InterCity trains, revenue from them higher 10.5%
- Share of tickets purchased online is growing too - now it's about 30%

*Livery of Stadler trains for High Tatras has been revealed*









https://www.slovakrail.sk/fileadmin...navrh_Jakuba_Rusnaka_a_Lenky_Syrovatkovej.jpg

Also, cog railway from Tatranská Štrba to Štrbské Pleso will be fully reconstructed until delivery of new units.

*New EMUs and DMUs are coming:*

First Škoda Panter on test ride (ordered are, however, 3- and 4- car units):









Source: http://www.vladanfoto.cz/

And also another new Slovak-made DMU. These are famous for their terrible quality:










Source: https://www.railtrains.sk/modules/xcgal/displayimage.php?pid=34728

*New services from June 
*
From updated timetable, some new connections will be launched:

- Bratislava will get another trains with Prague - railjets of ČD will offer additional early-morning and late-evening connections.

- New fast trains (i.e. 813/913 DMUs of ZSSK) will run two times a day from Košice to Mukachevo (Ukraine), with travel time of about 3,5 h. Also Regiojet wants to launch trains on this route.

- Traffic on another regional line will be revived: from Bánovce nad Ondavou to Veľké Kapušany, trains will ride 4 times a (work)day

- Also on line to Muráň, where trains don't ride since 2011, new tourist services will be launched (operating each Saturday during summer)

- LeoExpress announced new connection: from Prague to Bratislava via Olomouc and from Bratislava to Ostrava via Žilina. However, it's just a plan (quite unrealistic) and there's no chance for start before 2020

*Revitalization of Bratislava stations*

Obviously, it's needed to host The Hockey Championship to refresh some of (horrible) stations in the capital. Only small, partial changes have been done, but now, Main and Vinohrady station look at least a bit better.

*Hlavná stanica (Main Railway Station)*

Before:








Source: Wikimedia Commons

After:












yale99 said:


>





E499.3056 said:


>



*Vinohrady station*

Before: 










Source: rail.sk


After:


yale99 said:


>





Favorit said:


> foto: GEMM


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

^^
Those graffiti scum... hno:


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

ŽSR has signed contract on feasibility study concerning increasing capacity and travel speed on overcrowded suburban railway Bratislava - Dunajská Streda - Komárno. Currently outside Bratislava it is single track non-electrified railway, the study will asses adding second track on some sections, electrification and possible route adjustments to connect town Šamorín. Connecting track allowing direct trains between Bratislava and Hungarian town of Komárom will also be considered.

State of the railway today in municipality of Kvetoslavov:








https://www.railpage.net/fotografie/dnesna-vlakova-kolona-na-ciganskej/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Diesel Locomotive 751 (T478.1)*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/101341/


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Modernization of Bratislava - Žilina line, section Považská Teplá - Púchov (Update)*










Project facts:


Length of the section before modernization: 18,7 km
after modernization: 15,9 km​
New tunnels: 2 (1082 and 1861 m)


New/modernized bridges: 14


New overpasses: 6


New underpasses: 4


Maximum speed: 160 km/h


Preparation for electrification change from 3 kV DC to 25 kV AC


Costs: € 365 million


Completion: 2021
























































































































*Photo source: Vlaky.net/Kamil Korecz - https://www.vlaky.net/zeleznice/spravy/7344-Fotopostrehy-z-koridoru-5/*


----------



## Krumpi (Jan 14, 2012)

*ZSSK 660 EMU on test at Velim*

First RegioPanter EMU for Slovakia on test at Velim








 


 



Click to view full size | Source: ZSSK (sk)


----------



## daroslav (Dec 7, 2006)

Good turnout on trains from Muszyna (Poland) to Poprad (Slovakia)

Polish website:
https://www.rynek-kolejowy.pl/wiado...-w-pociagach-z-muszyny-na-slowacje-93054.html

The summer Tatra train to Poland is a great success, surpassing all expectations

Slovak website:
https://slovensko.hnonline.sk/19873...al-vsetky-ocakavania?HMJcQE1y_2HJBQO3vangU88o

More Foto from Muszyna (Poland) station: https://www.facebook.com/pkpmuszyna/


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

Is that a NMBS/SNCB M7 and a NS ICNG in the background?


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

^^ Yes.
http://www.vladanfoto.cz/clanky-ns-intercity-new-generation-velim.html
http://www.vladanfoto.cz/clanky-vuz-bombardier-m7-ve-velimi.html
http://www.vladanfoto.cz/clanky-sncb-m7-power-car-velim-cz.html


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Are there any more 200 kph lines planned in Slovakia?


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Sponsor said:


> Are there any more 200 kph lines planned in Slovakia?


As I have said in the post above, almost whole Slovak part of Prague - Bratislava - Budapest corridor will be modernised to 200 km/h. That means Kúty - Bratislava and Bratislava - Štúrovo. No more lines.


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Púchov - Považská Bystrica*




Aerial shots of the new railway line Púchov - Považská Bystrica. There is the new Diel Tunnel and an overpass over the Nosická priehrada.





New railway bridge over the Nosická priehrada.





The first run of journalists and train drivers on the new Púchov - Považská Bystrica line, which accelerated the train journey from Bratislava to Považská Bystrica by 4 minutes from Thursday, September 17, 2020. The video is reverse and doubly accelerated.


----------



## Iwan (Nov 6, 2005)

Cabview Bratislava – Žilina – Košice:



Iwan said:


> Film z przejazdu w kabinie lokomotowy Siemens Vectron na odcinku Bratislava – Žilina – Košice
> Rychlík ZSSK R603 "PSS Lišiak".
> Dźwięk nagrywany w tylnej szoferce.
> W materiale informacje o posterunkach, prędkościach i ograniczeniach oraz obiektach na trasie.
> ...


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

From Vienna *(Austria)* to Bratislava *(Slovakia)* on Train (by *ÖBB*):


----------



## doc7austin (Jun 24, 2012)

The classic line "Horehronec" through the Slovak Paradise -> Margecany - Banska Bystrica - Zvolen:







Enjoy!


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Škoda Panter EMUs (class 660/661) entered regular service with passengers yesterday:
















Credit: ZSSK








Credit: Peter Vlček via railpage.net









Credit: Ministry of Transport









Credit: Marcel Batliar via railpage.net

Total 25 EMUs were ordered, they will operate on lines Žilina - Trenčín, Žilina - Zwardoń (PL), Žilina - Liptovský Mikuláš and Púchov - Strelenka (- Horní Lideč).

Meanwhile, ZSSK updated its plans for rolling stock renewal. The current projects in progress or preparation are:

25 Škoda Panter EMUs, to be delivered until 2022
21 RegioMover DMUs (class 861/861.1) for Zvolen region, to be delivered until 2021, 14 of them already in service
5 Stadler rack-and-pinion EMUs for Tatra electric railway, to be delivered in 2021-2022
35 new long-distance coaches (type Ampz/Bmpz), to be delivered until 2021, 32 of them already in service
51 modernized coaches (type Bmz), to be delivered until 2021, 39 of them already in serivce
9 EMUs (with option for additional up to 11) for Košice region, public procurement in progress
35 modernized regional coaches for Košice region (former type Bdt), to be completed until 2023
17 new regional coaches for Košice region, to be delivered until 2023
15 modernized Stadler EMUs for Tatra electric railway, public procurement in progress
15 new DMUs for lines Čadca - Makov and Kraľovany - Trstená, public procurement expected to be announced in 2021
9 new diesel-hauled trainsets (loco+3 coaches) for routes Zvolen - Žilina, Zvolen - Margecany and Zvolen - FIľakovo - Košice, public procurement expected to be announced in 2021
4 new six-car double deck EMUs for Bratislava S-Bahn, public procurement expected to be announced in 2021
lease of 12 new DMUs for operation in western Slovakia, preparatory market consultation in progress
lease of 7 new diesel-hauled double deck push-pull trainsets for line S70 Bratislava - Komárno, preparatory market consultation in progress
potentially lease of 3 new electric-hauled double deck push-pull trainsets for Bratislava S-Bahn, preparatory market consultation in progress


----------



## daroslav (Dec 7, 2006)

Found on YT:

Meeting of the Slovak "Panther" with Koleje Śląskie in Zwardoń (Poland)


----------



## daroslav (Dec 7, 2006)

This weekend, the Poprad Tatry [Slovakia] - Muszyna [Poland] seasonal train has been launched again:









Belianski Express wjechał na stację, ale raczej nikt nim nie pojedzie


W sobotę, 26 grudnia na tory powrócił międzynarodowy, polsko-słowacki skład Muszyna-Poprad. Jednak, raczej nikt z niego nie skorzysta, gdyż na Słowacji jest zakaz przemieszczania się, natomiast polscy turyści muszą mieć przy sobie ważny, negatywny wynik testu PCR na obecność koronawirusa.




sadeczanin.info





The train was announced with the entry of the new timetable:









Nowy rozkład jazdy pociągów. Na tory powraca zimowy skład Muszyna-Poprad


13 grudnia wchodzi w życie nowy rozkład jazdy 2020/21, który nie przynosi radykalnych zmian, zarówno pod względem obsługiwanych tras, jak i liczby uruchamianych pociągów. Na tory powraca też międzynarodowy skład relacji Muszyna-Poprad.




sadeczanin.info





Photos on Muszyna's Facebook page:

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2855279771356990&id=1530285230523124

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2854550671429900&id=1530285230523124

Videos from previous courses:


----------



## The_Curves_Man (Nov 27, 2007)

Qwert said:


> Modernised railway between Púchov and Považská Bystrica will be opened for traffic on 17 September, initially only one track. The Ministry of Transportation published some nice photos on this occasion.
> 
> To answer the question above on how much time it will save - it should be 4 minutes for express trains and 2.5 minutes for slow trains.
> 
> ...


Thank you Qwert for this putting the old line next to the new for comparison's sake. I took a video of the stretch passing by the reservoir at Nosice from the R 605 'Dargov' back in March 2016 on what was my first-ever whole day in Slovakia, (7th March) so that is now a memory of a past age. Here it is.






For your information it's been years (probably well over a decade!) since I've been on 'Skyscraper City'. I opened an account in connection with promoting Twentieth Century Modernist architecture (with a curved-cornered slant) in my home city of Derby, UK back in the latter half of the 2000s, but since then I've moved on from Modernist architecture to female Pop Music from east of the former Iron Curtain (see my Gravatar), which is why I was in Slovakia in 2016, seeing all these places about which I'd only just started to read over Cyberspace the year before.

I was amazed that 'Skyscraper City' still recognised me as a Member and am thrilled to be back on here after such a long gap!


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you for the video and welcome back on SSC.


----------



## The_Curves_Man (Nov 27, 2007)

Nech sa páčí, Qwert...a ďakujem pekne pre pozdrav zpät na SSC


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

The first of total five ordered Stadler GTW 2/6 EMUs (class 495) started trial runs without passengers on Tatra Electric Railway network today. Every unit will get a specific livery, featuring one of the less known Tatra peaks (in this case it's Bradavica):
















The interior follows ZSSK's design identity and beside these new vehicles, also all remaining units of previous class 425 will be refurbished into the same appearance:








































Photo credit: Duški Kubov (3), Silvio Pašmik (2), Ivan Hutlák (1), ZSSK (1)


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Earlier this week, an entire fleet of 7 motor cars and 10 driving trailers from Waldenburgerbahn has arrived to Slovakia. The narrow-gauge trainsets were firstly transported by two barges from Basel to Bratislava and tomorrow, they will continue in their journey to Čierny Hron Railway on flat wagons. Although it's still rather uncertain when the newly purchased cars will enter the service with passengers (the deadline is set for 2025), they should operate between Dobroč and Podbrezová, which are currently lacking a direct connection. Thanks to this, Slovakia will also get its 5th "tram" system:
















Photo credit: railtrains.sk/volod















































Photo credit: imhd.sk/W.I.


----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)

Rail journey from Germany to Turkey via Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary, Romania,Serbia, Bulgaria in the early 1990


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

BHT said:


>


Gorgeous train station! Wjere is it?


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

kokomo said:


> Gorgeous train station! Wjere is it?


It is stop Sibír in Nový Smokovec, Vysoké Tatry.









Mapy Google


Vyhľadanie miestnych firiem, zobrazenie máp a získanie trás jazdy v službe Mapy Google.




www.google.sk


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

BHT said:


> Škoda Panter EMUs (class 660/661) entered regular service with passengers yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the unit cost of the procurement?


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Qtya said:


> What was the unit cost of the procurement?


Total costs were € 160 million for 13 three-car and 12 four-car units. Howerver, in October 2020, another public procurement for 9 four-car EMUs had been announced - this was won by Škoda as well, which offered a total price of € 76,3 million (i.e. € 8,48 million per trainset).


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Thank you!


----------

